# Happy Birthday Suzanne !!!



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To a real Mench and Teacher, Your presence on CT is so special.

I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!

So, Where are you dining tonight?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Have a great Birthday!!! Hope you get to relax and enjoy the day!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Have a great birthday Suzanne!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Mom, have a happy, huge, incredibly joyous, wonderful, fun-filled, carefree and exciting day.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

:chef: :chef: :chef: :chef:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey, is a mench a good thing. You know us Italians know nothin about nothin.
Love the both of ya, Jeff
Have a great one. Throw on some old clothes, grab a couple of bottles of MD 20-20 and enjoy the real aspects of that city.
Jeff, Sophie and Nick
Hey, off topic, but we had a great new years, clean CAT scans for Soph and Me. I'm never going to collect on that insuraNCE lol


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

happy birthday!!!!:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday to you! Where are you indulging tonight?!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I have been having a lovely bday, in no small part because I've been hearing from my friends. :bounce: :bounce:

Yes, dear, a mensch is a very good thing to be: it means a genuine person, a straight arrow, a good heart, who never bses other people and always tries to do his/her best by everyone. Kind of like CC, and Panini, and Jim, and Mezz, and chrose, and so many other people here (please don't be hurt if I didn't mention you by name; there are so many).  Thank you all for your good wishes.

And a happy, HEALTHY New Year to all.  :bounce:

Actually, we're not going out tonight; we spent the afternoon at Blue Smoke having hamburgers with folks from eGullet. It was a "meeting" of Burger Club -- we get together every two weeks or so to find the best burgers; the one today was definitely the best so far. And if you happen to check the Metro section of tomorrow's NY Times, you may be able to read about it. :blush: A reporter and photographer were there, to do a story on BC and eGullet.  Don't know who got to the Times, or why they're doing it, but hey, it should be good publicity all around.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It wouldn't be mensch-like to make a stink over not being mentioned by the birthday girl in her mensch list.
 

May some yummy desserts come your way on this special day.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Gotta love it...burger club!!!! Happy Birthday Suzanne.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Happy b'day and many more... :bounce:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

A birthday... and a very nice mention in the Sunday Times!!!

Nice article http://www.nytimes.com/2004/01/04/nyregion/04BURG.html

That's a keeper!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dear Suzanne, I hope your birthday was a special one!!! 

I loved the story in the Times, especially the part about the "knowing smirk". Knowing, yes: from hard work and experience. Smirk, indeed....!

Best wishes for a happy, healthy and successful year ahead. You are the Queen of Menschkeit.


----------



## foodbridge (Sep 28, 2003)

Happy Birthday Suzanne!
Hope you enjoyed your Birthday, as much as I enjoy reading your posts! 
Best Regards,
Sami


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

:roll: :smiles: :roll:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!!

I'm with foodbridge, I always enjoy your posts.

And this isn't a late birthday greeting; I'm just trying to get in an early one for next year  .

Much love and best wishes :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: !


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

With a "knowing smirk" I wish you the happiest of all birthdays and a wish for you to live to eat burgers as long as you may desire.
Thanks for all your kind words, nods and you always keep me on my toes by making me realize how much I don't know!

Cheers!!!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

A birthday, good company, good beef ... and good ink!

Congratulations, and may the new year be kind to you and yours.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Better late than never  Happy Belated Birthday Suzzanne!


----------

